# Star Trek 8: Regisseur bestätigt angedeuteten Sex



## Darkmoon76 (5. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek 8: Regisseur bestätigt angedeuteten Sex* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek 8: Regisseur bestätigt angedeuteten Sex*


----------



## hawkytonk (5. Mai 2020)

Ich bin schockiert. Wie kann ich nur heute Nacht ruhig schlafen? ...


----------



## Worrel (5. Mai 2020)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Ich bin schockiert. Wie kann ich nur heute Nacht ruhig schlafen? ...



Versuch's mal mit angedeutetem Schlaf ...


----------



## arborman (6. Mai 2020)

Himmelherrgott lasst die doch Sex haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2020)

Und? Data konnte sich gegen den Sex-Hunger der Queen nicht wehren. Widerstand war auch hier... zwecklos.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Headbanger79 (6. Mai 2020)

Sagte er ihr nicht sogar noch an der Stelle, er sei "voll funktionstüchtig"?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2020)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Sagte er ihr nicht sogar noch an der Stelle, er sei "voll funktionstüchtig"?


Ist nicht das erste Mal dass er diese Worte wählt. Tasha Yar dürfte sich bereits in TNG-Staffel 1 Folge 2 davon überzeugen. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## xdave78 (6. Mai 2020)

120 BPM - da waren Datas Hüft-Servos irgendwann durch. 
Das wirft natürlich ein ganz anderes Licht auf die zunehmend "fehlenden Teile" an Data während des Films.
Faszinierend!


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2020)

> Dafür erklärte Jonathan Frakes, dass er irgendwie stolz auf ein Youtube-Video ist, das zeigt, wie Commander Riker sich oft in Star Trek: The Next Generation auf Stühle setzt.


Meint der den Honest Trailer zu TNG? ^^ Das Riker Manöver.


----------



## wildman (6. Mai 2020)

Ich habe darüber nie nachgedacht. Und jetzt geht es mir nicht besser. 

Ob die Borg Queen dafür den passenden Unterleib irgendwo rumstehen hat?


----------



## KylRoy (7. Mai 2020)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, ich hatte mir tatsächlich die letzten 22 Jahre Gedanken darüber gemacht...


----------

